# Merged my Cafe Jo Cox thread into the SC&P one



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jun 2016)

Why?

The entire rationale, as stated in my OP, was to have a thread outside of the Politics board.

It is clear from prior comments and discussions on here that that there are quite a number of people who do not venture into the politics area and many actively have it ignored, it's also off limits to new members I understand. How are they to comment in sympathy or engage in a conversation if it is hidden in an area not everyone will be able to see or choose to access.

Please reconsider and either un-merge the threads or put them in a more accessible location for all users on the board.

At the very least put it back where it was and lock it with a link to the less accessible one, or vice versa. That happens to plenty of other duplicate threads.


----------



## theclaud (17 Jun 2016)

Fair point about it not being visible to new members. But politics was her life. Turning your back on it seems an odd way to honour her.


----------



## winjim (17 Jun 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> How are they to comment in sympathy or engage in a conversation if it is hidden in an area not everyone will be able to see or choose to access.


That's part of the reason I have SC&P switched off. I don't want to have a conversation about horrible things like that on a fun and friendly cycling forum. By your logic we should just disable the ignore function.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jun 2016)

winjim said:


> That's part of the reason I have SC&P switched off. I don't want to have a conversation about horrible things like that on a fun and friendly cycling forum. By your logic we should just disable the ignore function.


Disable ignore: Not at all, what an odd thing to extrapolate.

The chat thread was not a conversation on the issues, simply an RIP thread, the like of which we see at least weekly for pop stars, celebs, sports persons, Rudi Altig...

Nothing more than that and was responded to in that context.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jun 2016)

theclaud said:


> Fair point about it not being visible to new members. But politics was her life. Turning your back on it seems an odd way to honour her.


As said, the post was an RIP for a newsworthy event or figure, as we get threads regularly on here, it was not a dissection of the politics behind it. I even signposted that there was likely to be a politics thread about it too. 

This is not another attempt at an inter forum war, simply a recognition that the politics area is not as widely available or visible both by ignore (conveniently glossed over I note) & to new members. 

Should Rudi Altig's RIP be moved out of General Discussion into Pro Cycling to reflect how we know of him?


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2016)

winjim said:


> That's part of the reason I have SC&P switched off. I don't want to have a conversation about horrible things like that on a fun and friendly cycling forum. By your logic we should just disable the ignore function.


 To be fair, when started, it was just an RIP thread of the sort that have appeared in Café over the years. No politics involved.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jun 2016)

I have a great deal of sympathy with @shouldbeinbed 's pov. It should be possible to discuss a topic outside of the pub without being ordered to go into the pub to talk about it, surely?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Jun 2016)

24 hours and no response from a moderator. Very poor form. Not what I've come to expect and appreciate from this sites overseers.

Along with it just being done with not even a courtesy 1 liner PM to me to let me know or say why.

Disappointing management.


----------



## winjim (18 Jun 2016)

If we're complaining about things being in the wrong forum, the _site support_ sub-forum is for tech support anyway. Moderating decisions should be queried by PM.

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/please-read-before-posting.143563/


----------



## Shaun (18 Jun 2016)

I didn't manage to get on CC yesterday and don't get notifications from the support forum so apologies for not responding sooner.

I don't think it is unreasonable to have a separate RIP thread in the Cafe, but expect the merger was done on the basis that such a thread would, in all likelihood, turn to politics and as we have a politics forum (where it was already being discussed) merging them would negate that.

Unfortunately the merge tool does not have an undo fuction so we'll have to move the posts back manually.

I'm heading out for the day in a few minutes so as a quick-fix I'll move your post back into the Cafe as an RIP thread - and add a post to explain it is for messages of condolence only, with a link to the SC&P discussion thread for anyone who wants to discuss the incident and/or Jo's political career in more depth.

Anyone who posted in the original Cafe RIP thread who would like their posts moving back, just visit the SC&P thread, find your post, and click the report link underneath your post. In the box just say "_Please move to Jo Cox Cafe RIP thread_" and one of the moderators will assist (or I'll do them later today).

Just be aware though that if the Cafe thread does move beyond a condolences theme it may be edited to keep it on track or locked.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Jun 2016)

winjim said:


> . Moderating decisions should be queried by PM.



To whom when it is an anonymous and unowned decision?

Shaun became involved after I PM'd since nobody else would take ownership when given fair opportunity.

Never spotted CTS forum before, just had a look, it's empty & there's other qualifying posts in site support, have you nitpicked them to death too?


----------



## summerdays (19 Jun 2016)

The contact the staff will be empty as its YOU haven't used it before I presume. It would need someone who has contacted the staff on more than one occasion to say what it looks like then.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Jun 2016)

Gotcha thank you. Didn't realise it was individual user filtered. Sort of a blanket PM to the mods?

I guess it doesn't show up in new posts either as I can't ever recall seeing it before. Now I know I shall use if necessary. Mea Culpa.


----------



## summerdays (19 Jun 2016)

Sometimes when people PM the mods they miss out some, but it's easy for every mod to see who has said anything, and for the person involved. It also means it is on record for Shaun to see, some mod conversations miss him out. 

If I have a mod conversation that doesn't involve others I often end up having to report the details of it anyway to have a record of what actions I have carried out/said to the person.


----------

